# Antec 1200



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 7, 2008)

I know the full tower case has been long awaited by most for most of this year and its only up until yesterday did I see it on newegg for 164.99 USD. Price jumped up $10.  Original price was $215.99. They have a promo code that you can use to get 20% off and it comes with free 3-day shipping. 

I finally caved and I bought the case. Hoping it will get here before Friday since I had it shipped 2-day. 

I cant wait to get my hands on this sexy looking case. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129043&Tpk=antec twelve hundred


----------



## viczulis (Oct 7, 2008)

Its a nice case but watch how you grab it or move it around. First day I had mine I broke the top plastic. Its screwed on with plastic stand offs. Its no big deal top stays on and all but its loose now. 

Other than that I love the case. I also have three of the 900s and this is better. Has filters and front fan controls. But the thing is huge.

You will be please with case. IMO


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 7, 2008)

After I ordered the case I realized that I really didnt check the dimensions of the case to see if it would fit under the desk. From the pictures, it doesnt seem as though it has feet on the bottom of the case. and it is 22" tall and my Armor is 20 but with feet and there is maybe another inch or two left for room. Im hoping it will fit.

When did you get your case?


----------



## johnspack (Oct 7, 2008)

Got my antec 1200 a few weeks ago from NCIX for $179,  loaded up the 2 spare fan bays, 8 case fans!   My cpu ard nb temps sure went down though.
And it doesn't seem to have noticable feet,  sits right on the ground...  I don't want to tip my case right now,  very heavy.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 7, 2008)

we (ok I) want pics when your done with it. never been to keen on the antec cases though.. still want the pics


----------



## viczulis (Oct 7, 2008)

Looking at mine right now, has rubber feet but very low profile.
Good Luck with fitting. Dam that would suck if not.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes, my computer room is ugly,  and the cable nazis will get me,  but see how low to the ground the case sits:


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 7, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> we (ok I) want pics when your done with it. never been to keen on the antec cases though.. still want the pics



I will see what I can do. 

As for johnspack - ew a floppy drive...


----------



## johnspack (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes,  but I need my ozc rally2 for readyboost,  and,  yes I can use that other old 2gig thing to boot from,  but I hail from dos days,  I like my floppy drive heheh!


----------



## red268 (Oct 9, 2008)

I am considering the Antec 1200 as well. Let us know how you get along with it


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 9, 2008)

red268 said:


> I am considering the Antec 1200 as well. Let us know how you get along with it



Working on it right now actually. Unfortunately for me its an inch to high to fit under my desk. Figuring alternate places.


----------



## cheesemonkey (Oct 9, 2008)

Ive heard the antec 1200 is good but isnt it loud with all those fans? Or they at low rpm?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 10, 2008)

cheesemonkey said:


> Ive heard the antec 1200 is good but isnt it loud with all those fans? Or they at low rpm?



Ill find out soon enough. Every fan has a controller built into the case.  The top and rear fans have switches on the back of the case for low medium and high. The front 3 case fans have dials that you can turn on the front of the case.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 10, 2008)

Working on uploading pics. For now, here is a desktop screenshot with my 2x120mm rear fans, and top 240mm fan on high, including the front 3x120mm fans on high.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 10, 2008)

(Im unhappy with the way the cables are in this one)


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 10, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp,

take the 8 pin and route it under the board or behind the tray if you can, that would help.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 10, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> CrAsHnBuRnXp,
> 
> take the 8 pin and route it under the board or behind the tray if you can, that would help.



For the CPU? Cant, it wont reach the board.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 10, 2008)

eww, yes, that sucks.

Thats one reason i dont like cases with the psu at the bottom


----------



## Sonido (Oct 10, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Ill find out soon enough. Every fan has a controller built into the case.  The top and rear fans have switches on the back of the case for low medium and high. The front 3 case fans have dials that you can turn on the front of the case.



I have this case with all fans installed. I have it on medium, and my computer room is quiet as heck. I don't hear it, besides my CPU fan (I OC'd to 3 GHz on stock voltage. I is king!). I do believe you will fall in love with the case. If you are suffering from heat problems, this is just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 11, 2008)

I have the fans on low atm and it is very tolerable. With them on high, I can get my CPU temp at 18*C. Right now with them all on low, I am idling at 25*C and have an overclock of 3.8GHz. I also have no CPU fan installed. 

With my CPU fan at 75 (cant even hear it), my idle temp is 41*C with stock clocks. 

Im trying like hell to find two more black Antec case fans with blue LED's but cant find them. I even tried Antec's website.


----------



## sailerboy (Oct 11, 2008)

Nvm


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 11, 2008)

sailerboy said:


> Antec Nine Hundred
> Antec Three Hundred



And your point?


----------



## sailerboy (Oct 11, 2008)

Never mind, read the wrong thing


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 11, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> For the CPU? Cant, it wont reach the board.



I say pull the card and route the cable in the gap, then replace the card.


----------



## sailerboy (Oct 11, 2008)

http://www.overclock.net/other-hardware-mods/396367-making-antec-like-fans-pics.html

Might want to try that for the fans. Just get some cheap blue led fan, or get a tricool and paint it black.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 11, 2008)

sailerboy said:


> Never mind, read the wrong thing



Its all good. 



sailerboy said:


> http://www.overclock.net/other-hardware-mods/396367-making-antec-like-fans-pics.html
> 
> Might want to try that for the fans. Just get some cheap blue led fan, or get a tricool and paint it black.



Pretty handy, but I really dont have any spare case fans that I could use. They are all being used.


----------



## sailerboy (Oct 11, 2008)

Go to circuit city, they are less then 10 bucks. Frys if you live in ca


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 12, 2008)

sailerboy said:


> Go to circuit city, they are less then 10 bucks. Frys if you live in ca



Frys is over a 4hr drive for me. Not happening. And CC doesnt have the ones I want either.


----------



## sailerboy (Oct 12, 2008)

Best buy?


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Oct 12, 2008)

you talking about the stock antec fans in the case? my case came with 2 extras..


----------



## Corrosion (Oct 12, 2008)

Case is fricken huge. im gonna get one of these as soon as i pay bills and fix my car... so maybe in like a year.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 12, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> For the CPU? Cant, it wont reach the board.



I have that same issue in my 900 lol..route that CPU Power cable under the vid cards next to the slots...much less obtrusive and shouldn't be an issue or obstruction to mounting add-in cards and graphics cards.

Nice case, a buddy of mine has one...the Antec 300 is a great case also...just got my G/F's build into one a week ago. I may snag one of these in the future tho...very tempting!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 12, 2008)

Bluefox1115 said:


> you talking about the stock antec fans in the case? my case came with 2 extras..



Really now...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 12, 2008)

i really dont care for cases with drive bays all the way down the front,

I Prefer the 5.25 bays up top and fans at the bottom without those additional plates there, 

I ideal design would have Hotswap bay that supports 8 HDs and the front of the case where the 2x120 mm fans are that area would fold down so you can change the HDs out.

http://arstechnica.com/reviews/4q99/supercase/apex-atxft-1.html

thats the ideal case i have in mind for such a project

you can see someones final product here

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=59491&highlight=Apex+Super+Tower


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 12, 2008)

I have room for a total of 9 hard drives and up to 3 opticals or 2 opticals and a floppy drive. Each bay where you see fans in the front of the case is a hdd cage. Very easy to remove and keeps the hdd's nice and cool. Id rather have the option of choosing where I want my hdd's located.


----------



## Sonido (Oct 12, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Really now...



Some of the cases had defective tri-cool fans. So, instead of checking every single case in stock, they included 2 free of charge for those who may have it. Before any one asks...

No, you can not redeem the fans from Antec. It will be included in the cases of those who may have defective fans.

The defect somehow got passed the Q.A..


----------



## JRMBelgium (Oct 12, 2008)

Antec 900, 1200, beatifull cases and amazing airflow. But they eat so much dust it's unreal...
The 1200 will fill your pc with dust pretty darn fast...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Sonido said:


> Some of the cases had defective tri-cool fans. So, instead of checking every single case in stock, they included 2 free of charge for those who may have it. Before any one asks...
> 
> No, you can not redeem the fans from Antec. It will be included in the cases of those who may have defective fans.
> 
> The defect somehow got passed the Q.A..



Some People in QA dont do their jobs, that happens anywhere you go, in critical fields that can mean life and death.


----------



## Sonido (Oct 13, 2008)

If Antec is doing their job, there should of been a slew of firings. The reason I say this is because Antec could of lost a lot of money on that.

One more thing... I think mine did not come with the water cooling platform.. I have to check, if not, contact Antec about it.


----------



## sailerboy (Oct 13, 2008)

You can move the drive cages anywhere you want. Just move the covers for the slots anywhere you want.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 13, 2008)

Not really considering the 3 fans on the front are all on drive cages. With 3 drive cages, your limited to where you can put them. Very limited.


----------



## sailerboy (Oct 13, 2008)

well, what do you want? You have a dozen possiblities for your cages. You can put an optical drive anywhere on your computer, and whatnot.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 14, 2008)

sailerboy said:


> well, what do you want? You have a dozen possiblities for your cages. You can put an optical drive anywhere on your computer, and whatnot.



What are you talking about?

I said I coudlnt *find* any fans that matched the ones that came with the case so I could put one on the side panel and one in front of the graphics card. I never said anything about cages.

If you are referring to this quote 





CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I have room for a total of 9 hard drives and up to 3 opticals or 2 opticals and a floppy drive. Each bay where you see fans in the front of the case is a hdd cage. Very easy to remove and keeps the hdd's nice and cool. Id rather have the option of choosing where I want my hdd's located.



It was a direct response to Airman.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 16, 2008)

I think to solve my 8-pin CPU power cord issue im going to buy this extender (http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8255/cab-149/8_Pin_EPS-12V_to_Dual_8_Pin_EPS-12V_Y-Cable.html) and just do it that way. 

Edit:  Thats not the one i need now that Im looking at it more. Need a 4 pin to 4 pin or an 8 to 8.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Oct 16, 2008)

aww. my Corsair PSU cables are plenty long.


----------



## Sonido (Oct 16, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I think to solve my 8-pin CPU power cord issue im going to buy this extender (http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8255/cab-149/8_Pin_EPS-12V_to_Dual_8_Pin_EPS-12V_Y-Cable.html) and just do it that way.
> 
> Edit:  Thats not the one i need now that Im looking at it more. Need a 4 pin to 4 pin or an 8 to 8.



I'm guessing that you have a 4 pin? This kit may help.

http://www.xoxide.com/tt-psu-adaptor-cables.html

If you don't like that kit, here is an extender on it's own.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=2514


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 16, 2008)

Sonido said:


> I'm guessing that you have a 4 pin? This kit may help.
> 
> http://www.xoxide.com/tt-psu-adaptor-cables.html
> 
> ...



Well the conector on the mobo is an 8pin and my PSU has 2x4pin connectors but they are to short to reach the connector on the motherboard when i try and route the cable behind the mobo tray.


----------



## Sonido (Oct 17, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Well the conector on the mobo is an 8pin and my PSU has 2x4pin connectors but they are to short to reach the connector on the motherboard when i try and route the cable behind the mobo tray.



Just use the 8pin extender then. You'll be all set.


----------

